# Plow Pump



## jrm123180 (Aug 23, 2004)

Not sure if this is in the right spot....

Has anyone ever used a power steering pump for their plow? I was thinking of using a pump off of a '72 buick 350 (not sure what car it was from, maybe a special or something). 

Steve


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I heard it could be used but it takes a lot of work and creativity to build a system for it. I suppose you could utilize a valve body and electric harness from a truck that has a separate hydro system. 

The down side is the pump is already taxed from keeping the wheels in the direction you want to go. It would be very hard on the pump to add another mechanism to the system. If you blow the PS pump you will not be able to steer or finish the plow job.


----------



## jrm123180 (Aug 23, 2004)

I was thinking of doing this as a seperate unit....adding a second PS dedicated to the plow.....would this hold enough fluid?


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

It should hold enough fluid since it is a closed loop system. The only fluid exchange would be from the lift cylinder and that doesn't usually use a lot of fluid. If you try and get this going take lots of pictures and notes. Post them here on Plow Site and keep us all informed.


----------



## jrm123180 (Aug 23, 2004)

Will do, thanks a mill.....Steve


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

Power steering pumps work fine for plows and the like.
You can use a manual valve body as they did on the older Meyer plows with rods to operate it or even use the joy stick cable control that hooks up to the valve body that Fisher used for their under hood units.
You will more that likely have to add an extra reservoir in line because of the increased fluid capacity your going to need.
 John......................................


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Why would you need an additional reservoir? The only extra fluid the PS pump will have to accomodate is the fluid from the lift cylinder and that maybe uses a 1/3 of a quart. I gfuess it all depends on the size of the pump.


----------



## jrm123180 (Aug 23, 2004)

I will have to play around with it to see.....Incase it doesn't work, can I get a rebuild kit for my original pump? I have the old school fisher plow setup...

Thanks for everyones input
SteveS


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

Plow Meister you will or almost empty a normal power steering reservoir during the lifting of the plow, plus during the lowering and angling the return can be to great all at once and cause the fluid to be blown out if there is not enough storage.
 John......................................


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

*Rebuilt Unit*

Steve,

You can get a rebuilt unit at NortherTools.com for under $200:

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/...06970&PHOTOS=on&productId=327100&categoryId=0

They're also still available at Fisher dealers -- I'm sure they're a bit pricey though.

Jeff Pierce


----------

